# bitz help



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the results? Did you use the correct nock receiver for 120 degrees? Which clamp are you using? Are you using any offset? Are you using the marks on the clamp to position the vanes the same every time?

~petev


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

tap_21 said:


> when i fletch my gold tip arrows with blazer veins they don't seem to be spaced out right. I don't believe that they are at a steady 120 degrees apart. does anyone else have this problem or is it just me and yes i have set correctly.


Tap,
Check out this thread for the answer to all of your problems. What you describe is caused by the Bitz nock receiver design.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger
Joe B.


----------



## STIHL (Sep 16, 2006)

I have been fletching my arrows for a couple years now and have not had any problems using the factory knock receiver i shoot axxis 340's


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

zenarch said:


> Tap,
> Check out this thread for the answer to all of your problems. What you describe is caused by the Bitz nock receiver design.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger
> Joe B.


After installing Zenith's upgrade kit, I'll never look back.. made my 35yr old Bitz fletch better than it ever has... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> After installing Zenith's upgrade kit, I'll never look back.. made my 35yr old Bitz fletch better than it ever has... :thumb: :cheers:


Thanks John,
I get a lot of responses like that on the upgrade. A lot of it depends on what arrows and glue you use and how fussy you are about the end result. Getting the exact 120 degree spacing with the upgrade makes a single vane replacement a snap. Just put the arrow back in the jig, even up the spacing between the 2 remaining vanes and the magnet by rotating the shaft on the insert and stick on a new vane in the exact spot where it was before.
Joe B.


----------

